# Not Too Late FOTD



## theleopardcake (Jan 31, 2007)

After my little mishap with my most recent fotd, i read the new fotd guidelines and fixed up the sizes and added the products that i used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Clickable Thumbnails)





































Eyes:
- Smashbox Cheeky Pink e/s
- Smashbox After Hours e/s
- Smashbox Gunmetal e/s
- MAC Nylon e/s
- MAC Cranberry e/s
- MAC Trax e/s
- MAC Humid e/s
- MAC Surreal e/s

Lips:
- MAC High Tea e/s
- MAC Sheena l/q
- MAC Ciao! Manhattan e/s

Cheeks:
- Stila Camellia cheek/lip cream
- Wet n Wild Face Illuminator in Toasty


----------



## KaylaGrace (Jan 31, 2007)

I love everything you do!
Gorgeous. And I love that shirt.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 31, 2007)

You are beautiful and the colors on your eyes is fantastic!


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 31, 2007)

0o0o0o... very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i really like the lashes!!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 31, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## n_c (Jan 31, 2007)

looks amazing...great job


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 1, 2007)

you're effing gorgeous. 
I mean really really gorgeous.


----------



## Pei (Feb 1, 2007)

I miss u girlie!

Those are amazing smokeys!

U're looking more and more beautiful.

Awwww =)


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Feb 1, 2007)

welcome back!!! please do a tut for this look! i love it!!


----------



## faifai (Feb 1, 2007)

You are sooooo gorgeous! I've missed your FOTDs.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 1, 2007)

Woooooooooowza.. Hubba Hubba... Smokin Hot gurl


----------



## sensuelle (Feb 1, 2007)

omg. you look so gorgeous!!!! i dunno what you did different but you look SO GLAM. please do a tutorial!!!!


----------



## poppy z (Feb 1, 2007)

it's good to see your fotds again!
with the lashes, this look is awesome!!!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 1, 2007)

you look so pretty and grown up! i love the lashes


----------



## user79 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hot!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Feb 1, 2007)

It's about time you started posting more gorgeous, beautiful fotd.


----------



## theleopardcake (Feb 1, 2007)

thank you everyone!
about a tutorial...
i'll try to find some time to do it, but i cannot guarantee that there will be one =/


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 2, 2007)

wow. i love your mu and your hair. so pretty.


----------



## MacMonster (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow - that's really artsy and original! beautiful work!


----------



## mellz (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh cool @ the bottom lashes! I love it!


----------



## Emmi (Feb 2, 2007)

You look gorgeous!! Love the look on you!! Make a tut over this!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 2, 2007)

Could you be any more beautiful? I love the whole look.


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

You are such a beauty!!!! MU looks great too of course. Great job!


----------



## Nikki0211 (Feb 3, 2007)

Very pretty! Love it.


----------



## theleopardcake (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks everyone!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow you look so classy and gorgeous!!!


----------



## lvgz (Feb 3, 2007)

havent see you here in a while! wb! and also, i love this. =)


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Love It!!


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Feb 5, 2007)

those lashes on the bottom has GOT ta go. was it done on purpose or something?? i dont get it. 

anyways, the rest of it looks amazingg and you're so pretty .


----------



## chiq (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meowgoezdacow* 

 
_those lashes on the bottom has GOT ta go. was it done on purpose or something?? i dont get it. 

anyways, the rest of it looks amazingg and you're so pretty ._

 

yeah those are kinda weird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




everything else is really pretty. you should do a tut.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 5, 2007)

You (and your makeup) look gorgeous! I love that cheek color...I wish I knew of one that was the same color in a powder. I tend to break out on my cheeks and cream blush shows that, haha.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 5, 2007)

Total hotness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haven't seen you 'round in a while, how ya been?


----------



## theleopardcake (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meowgoezdacow* 

 
_those lashes on the bottom has GOT ta go. was it done on purpose or something?? i dont get it. 

anyways, the rest of it looks amazingg and you're so pretty ._

 

yea, i guess i was just playing around. wanted to do something different. they're not supposed to be there to look "pretty".


----------



## theleopardcake (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 

 
_You (and your makeup) look gorgeous! I love that cheek color...I wish I knew of one that was the same color in a powder. I tend to break out on my cheeks and cream blush shows that, haha._

 
thanks! yea, i really like that color. i don't like powder blushes because they tend to rub off all the time


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 6, 2007)

you are beautiful!! i love your long hair


----------



## lvgz (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meowgoezdacow* 

 
_those lashes on the bottom has GOT ta go. was it done on purpose or something?? i dont get it. 

anyways, the rest of it looks amazingg and you're so pretty ._

 
while you are entitled to your own opinion, i think the way you said it with the caps and all came off a bit rude. though she replied very nicely and not defensively at all, i still feel that it was a little.. "..". and i know you complimented her at the bottom.. but still. your point wouldve been taken with just "i dont like the lashes on the buttom much, but you still look amazing" (im not trying to be a bitch or anything, i just feel there are nicer way to say things; sorry.)


btw leopardcake, i agree with her on the ending. you DO look amazing


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 6, 2007)

You are so pretty!  Love your look!


----------



## theleopardcake (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_while you are entitled to your own opinion, i think the way you said it with the caps and all came off a bit rude. though she replied very nicely and not defensively at all, i still feel that it was a little.. "..". and i know you complimented her at the bottom.. but still. your point wouldve been taken with just "i dont like the lashes on the buttom much, but you still look amazing" (im not trying to be a bitch or anything, i just feel there are nicer way to say things; sorry.)


btw leopardcake, i agree with her on the ending. you DO look amazing_

 
thank you for your input. I did feel a little "attacked", but this is a make up forum and i just want to have fun, ya know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i let it go


----------



## Peaches (Feb 7, 2007)

So glam! You're looking more stunning each time I see you! 


Love the lashies! xx


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Feb 7, 2007)

stunning girl!


----------



## lvgz (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 

 
_thank you for your input. I did feel a little "attacked", but this is a make up forum and i just want to have fun, ya know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so i let it go_

 
hahah totally understood. even though its a forum though, i dont think rudeness is a given. constructive criticism is what its all about. =) welcome back


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 9, 2007)

You are absolutely adorable.  You look like a living doll!


----------



## krackatoa (Feb 11, 2007)

omg, love it.


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Feb 11, 2007)

I LOVE the way the lashes look on the bottom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very different


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 12, 2007)

So pretty! And love the lashes


----------



## Pythia (Feb 13, 2007)

The colours are beautiful on you and so well applied.
Love it!


----------



## lambee (Feb 19, 2007)

This looks fantastic.  It's stunning and you're gorgeous.


----------



## lambee (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh, also, I love the blush you have on in your current avatar.  Which product did you use?  It's really nice, very feminine, soft and glowly.


----------



## theleopardcake (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lambee* 

 
_Oh, also, I love the blush you have on in your current avatar.  Which product did you use?  It's really nice, very feminine, soft and glowly._

 
thank you! It's Stila's Cheek/lip Creme in Camellia


----------



## belldandy13 (Jul 21, 2007)

whoa you look totally hot!


----------



## midori (May 9, 2008)

i think this is seriously my favorite of your fotds.  you look gorgeous!  and i do like the extra lashes...i think it gives the look kind of an avant garde feel


----------



## glassy girl (May 10, 2008)

U look beautiful!!


----------



## oopsiwentglam (May 10, 2008)

that is super hot girl!


----------

